# Ammo question



## puckerstrings (Jul 4, 2009)

Well folks I purchased a new Xd 45 Service model and had on hand some Speer Gold Dot 230 grain JHP, Corbon 230 grain + P JHP and some Corbon 165 grain + P JHP ammo. I was wondering since this gun is for personal defense and home protection what would you folks recommend for me to usein this shooter with the stated ammo that I have on hand. Out here in Elko Nevada Ammo is really hard to find and when you do it is really pricey


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Whenever these type of questions come up, the general consensus here seems to focus on choosing the ammo that feeds most reliably in your particular gun, not on the particular ammo choice (as long as it's a premium brand). I'm pretty sure all three of those will get the job done, as long as they feed every time like they should. Might want to check up on the +P loads and the XD, though. Depending on how much you have on hand, you might have to track down some ammo and spend a little money/time to figure this out, though.

Congrats on the purchase. :smt023


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

If you can get ground shipping where you live check out the internet, tons of decent ammo sales.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

See what it likes to eat well then look for what gives you the best groupings. Ten get a bunch of it :smt023


----------



## Calsearcher (Jan 16, 2009)

Great choice of weapon. I haven't had a problem with any of those rounds. I like Federal HST, but it is really up to you.They are all good choices. The XDs are fully supported so +P is no problem. Try some, with the service model there is a noticable recoil difference from a standard load - but nothing bad, just, a bit "brighter". Actually, after a box of +P, you may notice less flinching with a standard load, if that is an issue. Have fun.


----------

